# Because I cant show anyone else....



## natasja32

And I feel rather proud of getting to where I am now with my weight esp after 5 babies. I thought I would share my piccy. Little embarresed but here goes.:blush: 

First pic was pregnant
Second pic 9 days after Bella
Third pic taken 3 days ago.

:flower:
 



Attached Files:







36 weeks.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 36









9 days after Bella..jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 40









IMG_1363.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 100


----------



## Becwantsababy

OMG!!! You look amazing. I wish i could have a body like yours. Well done x x


----------



## teal

You look fantastic!


----------



## NickyT75

you look amazing hun! well done :) xx


----------



## CelticStar

You look fabulous!

I don't look like that and I haven't had any babies :dohh:

:haha:


----------



## nicki01

You look fab! Wish i could have a body like yours!


----------



## bathbabe

Looking good! X


----------



## wishingonastar

Wow my youngest is 5 months and I look like your middle pic!!! I need to sort myself out but by the time both girls are in bed I use what little mojo I have left to do some odd jobs and then I flop on sofa! Did you do anything special or are you just blessed? Lol :)


----------



## Squidge

Wow! Well done you!


----------



## samzi

looking fab hun! :thumbup:

i feel awful cos i didnt even know you had had her. ive been so caught up in my own little world the past 10 weeks. forgive me? :lol: :hugs: xx


----------



## MrsNovBaby

Well done - awesome xx


----------



## natasja32

wishingonastar said:


> Wow my youngest is 5 months and I look like your middle pic!!! I need to sort myself out but by the time both girls are in bed I use what little mojo I have left to do some odd jobs and then I flop on sofa! Did you do anything special or are you just blessed? Lol :)

Hi sweetie...Ive not really done much different...ive cut down on bread,potatoes,pasta and rice...having alot of salads,fruit ect and drinking alot more water. Ive also walked everywhere instead of using transport apart from when its raining..I think the fact that ive got a toddler and a new baby in the same push chair helps too...as I need to work a little harder when walking around pushing them. Other than that everything else is pretty much the same.:blush:


----------



## natasja32

samzi said:


> looking fab hun! :thumbup:
> 
> i feel awful cos i didnt even know you had had her. ive been so caught up in my own little world the past 10 weeks. forgive me? :lol: :hugs: xx

Aww thanks sweetie.... there is nothing to forgive sweetiepie...you have your family ect to look after us mummies are always busy. Hope you are well?:hugs:


----------



## Ruby x

you look AMAZING!!


----------



## lizzieredrup

Wow Nat! I just came back to this part of the forum because I really need to kick my arse back into gear!!! You look amazing, don't be embarrassed at all, if I had a bod like that i'd be showing everyone! lol xxx


----------



## A3my

5 babies :shock: you look amazing!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Smokey_Bandit

I hope you don't mind my saying- You look AMAZING!! If I had your body I def wouldn't mind showing it off!!


----------



## delmeg10

You look amazing!!! Congrats on having that body after 5 babies!!


----------



## Seraphim

You do look great :)
Hope you're really feeling the wow :D


----------



## reversal

you look great, well done :happydance:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

well done & lucky you


----------



## BabyKerslake

Well done - looking good. 

I look like your first pic 13 months after having my 1st! 

x


----------



## OULINA

you look amazing !!!! your hubby must be veeeeery happy !! 
i must start working out ... like NOW!! :dohh:
PS . Your baby girl is adorable ..!! :hugs:


----------



## sammiwry

WOW take my hat off to you I'm struggling to lose it after my first let alone after my 5th!


----------



## lucy_x

You look incredible! I didnt look like that before i had a baby! never mind after!


----------



## orange-sox

Holy moly you look smokin' Nat! Well done you xxx


----------



## Kerri B

Wow, you look amazing! You would never think you have had 5 babies! :)


----------



## Chiclets

Great job!


----------



## ashley1723

Um, if I looked like that, I'd be showing EVERYONE, lol! Good job! You look great!!!


----------



## mom2pne

You look amazing! You have 5 kids? I do too! I have all boys. Are you going to try for number 6? I will be starting in September.


----------

